# Small Atlas Lathe



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2012)

Was at Master Machine this morning and this small Atlass came home with me. It was headed for the scrappeds. Just what I need, another machine project. LOL

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 23, 2012)

Bill your getting like me to many projects and to old to finish them all.

Paul


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you should fix it up and leave it in your trunk. That way you'll never be too far from a lathe. 

Tom


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 23, 2012)

I would guess that in this part of the country, either there never was much of a small part industry to shed its old pieces like that, or if they did they are still rat-holed someplace. I never hear of or see much in the way of older, small machines. You want a 5 foot arm radial drill? Gothcha covered. 100 ton punch press? Check. 144" table vertical lathe.....no problem. Small stuff just must not exist.

Good job, Bill.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tony, I think part of that is our years supporting the oilfield. We never had much of a manufacturing base, at least not during the period when manual machine tools were king. What we did have was drillers, who needed big stuff machined, quickly, and to not very tight tolerances. 

But those 618s do show up. I think I've had 4 of them, plus the one I have now.  Nice little lathe.   I think my son will get this one for his 40th birthday next month.
Oddly enough, I seem to see more 618s than I do the smaller AA hobby lathes. We do see quite a few of the later 12x36 Craftsman lathes. I attribute that to the surge in aerospace industry in the 1950s & 1960s.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 23, 2012)

Probably quite correct. Our stuff is larger than many industries needed. Here in the Tyler, Longview, Kilgore area, most mid sized manufacturing was centred around the oilfield. Well, including the petrochemical plants, that is. We do/did have a couple of foundries in Tyler, now down to one. We had two A/C plants (Carrier-United Technologies, closing down, and a GE/Trane plant still here fighting for survival), a Kelly-Springfield tire plant that was closed, but has been bought and plans to reopen at some point. I know a guy who has some stuff from the one foundry that shut down, and yes, it's smaller. But anything except toolroom goods from these places, like Marathon-LeTourneau (offshore platforms and earthmoving, and mining heavy equipment) and Lone Star Steel is all large scale. Too large for most hobby use.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2012)

I need the Sheeve sizes for the motor the the countershaft. Anyone have these? I know both are 2 gang. I have the manual that I just downloaded. Those two parts are listed by part number only. TIA

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 23, 2012)

Here in Ft Worth, I have bought a number of small lathes that originally were owned by machinists at General Dynamics, now very retired or deceased.  Those same machines usually endup with people that appreciate them and intend to keep them pretty much forever. So once all those tools change hands, it's another generation before they will become available again.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Was at Master Machine this morning and this small Atlass came home with me. It was headed for the scrappeds. Just what I need, another machine project. LOL
> 
> "Billy G" :whistle:



Now you get to scrounge change gears and tooling.  A to Z makes a nice QCTP.   Tools4Cheap has some 2nds for cheap, and I saw nothing wrong with the set I bought.
Change gears are the same as AA 109, plus I think someone is making new steel gearsets (ebay)

Make sure the carriage feed gearbox is intact


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL   I've driven my Z3 to look at machine tools more often than not.
And I've hauled home at least 3 lathes in the trunk

I had to put the shaper in the wife's Lincoln though.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2012)

It is all dismantled and the Bed is soaking in "Evapo-Rust". We will see in a couple of hours. Everything seems to be here except for the motor and drive sheeves.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2012)

1 hour, 10 minutes. Lookin good. There is hope for this old timer.

 "Billy G"  )


----------



## Bill L. (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Bill. I have a 6" atlas like this I bought new a long time ago.It's boxed up at the moment as I am moving into a new shop.I will dig it out tomorrow and get the pulley sizes and post them if someone does not beat me to it.
Bill L.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank-you Bill.

 "Billy G" :man:


----------



## Bill L. (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Bill

        The motor pulley is 3 7/32----- 1 11/16
        counter shaft 4 7/16----- 3 3/16
        3L belts

      Bill L.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Bill. Were these dimensions taken at the rim or in the valley?

 "Billy G"  :thinking:


----------



## Bill L. (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry,rim.You might find this useful---

http://scottandersonpipes.com/atlas_press/tb_6bg.htm 

Bill L.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you Bill. I just printed the link as I need to pull the spindle. :man:


 "Billy G"  )


----------



## righto88 (Jul 24, 2012)

That wood wedge is the trick. In putting my 618 back together I thought I would use a 3L300 belt because I had four laying around.....
Wrong, too short. I had a 3L360 but thought I'd order a 3L330. Worked ok. But I wished I had used a 3L340.... Now to turn that four step 
countershaft pully as the small grove is broke...


----------



## Bill L. (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Bill

   Here is another link showing more detail.His is the older lathe with bushings but it is basically the same.

http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/atlas/spindle/spindle.html

Bill L.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 25, 2012)

righto88 said:


> That wood wedge is the trick. In putting my 618 back together I thought I would use a 3L300 belt because I had four laying around.....
> Wrong, too short. I had a 3L360 but thought I'd order a 3L330. Worked ok. But I wished I had used a 3L340.... Now to turn that four step
> countershaft pully as the small grove is broke...



 Before you go to work on that bear, there is one on ebay now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATLAS-CRAFT...142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564b56efce

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## righto88 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Before you go to work on that bear, there is one on ebay now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATLAS-CRAFT...142?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564b56efce
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:



I would if mine was the headstock step pully. Glad it is the countershaft pully! It'll be fun to make as I have had the alu round stock for a few years just waiting to be turned!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, it's only been a short time(less than 30 hrs) and the bed and legs are finished. They are painted Hammered Gray.

"Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 26, 2012)

After opening and dismantling the headstock all that can be saved id the bearings, spindle and housing. About 200 in damage, OUCH.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 28, 2012)

Bill,
Youre a metal magician why not just duplicate the parts.  That P&W shows youre plenty talented to do that with ease.  I vote you do that as a project if your not too busy.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 28, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Bill,
> Youre a metal magician why not just duplicate the parts.  That P&W shows youre plenty talented to do that with ease.  I vote you do that as a project if your not too busy.
> Bob



Ditto!!!  :man:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 28, 2012)

Stop twisting my arm so hard, it hurts. :rofl: OK, sounds like fun. A rebuild it is.

"Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## rickard (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey Bill What kind of paint / coating did you use on that bed? can you give me a link to buy some ?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 28, 2012)

rickard said:


> Hey Bill What kind of paint / coating did you use on that bed? can you give me a link to buy some ?




 It's nothing special. Over the counter Rustoleum Hammered Silver. That's right, plain old rattlecan finish. Got 3 cans at Home Depot.

 Rustoleum # 261406 Hammered Silver.  Paint and Primer all in one can. Very hard finish. Will take a beating.


   "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## rickard (Jul 28, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> It's nothing special. Over the counter Rustoleum Hammered Silver. That's right, plain old rattlecan finish. Got 3 cans at Home Depot.
> 
> Rustoleum # 261406 Hammered Silver.  Paint and Primer all in one can. Very hard finish. Will take a beating.
> 
> ...




Thanks Mr.G, I've been looking for the secret to the Hammertone and Black Wrinkle  Pant/Coating/Finish for 100 years. I'll give the Rattle Can a Honest try, I wonder if I can let out all the Propelent, and Cut the can open Then Paint it with a Regular spray gun? my Litttle Unimat has a Hammertone silver finnish that has for the most part held up for the better of 50 Years


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 28, 2012)

OT, but for the best wrinkle, use VHT automotive finish. Only comes in black, but after you get the the wrinkle, lightly over-coat with desired color. Done with object to be painted warmed to ~150f. Apply fairly heavy coat.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, back at it. Spindle was cleaned and although usable like it is I am not satisfied with it. It will go to Master Machine and undergroune -.005 and spray welded to +.004 and reground. Will be better than new when it returns.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 1, 2012)

I will set up in the lathe tomorrow to grind the spindle .005 under. Then it's off to Spray Weld. Then back here to regrind to stock dimensions.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## rickard (Aug 1, 2012)

Purddy : 
I need to learn more about "Spray Weld"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 1, 2012)

Full name is Flame Spray welding. This should help. 

"Billy G" )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UORDwbhnc8w&feature=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi2IzuYgAR8&feature=related


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 1, 2012)

There are now a variety of methods of material deposition similar to that. You can apply ceramics, carbide matrices, as well as virtually any metal alloy you can think of. I worked in a shop where we did that type of buildup in the 70's. It was plain old metalizing back then. Metco gun, 100 PSI air, lots of oxy/acetylene and a roll of wire. It's kind of fun to shoot the guy across the shop with a blast of it. It's sort of like a cutting torch with a wire feed. After prepping the surface by roughing it up, we shot a little pure nickel as a binder, then the steel on top of that. It turns back a lot like cast material. 

I've done many motor shafts, harmonic balancer seal surfaces, electric motor end bells, and even hydraulic rams. It's a versatile process. Things have changed from those days to use plasma spray and all sorts of wear materials. Very cool technology.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 2, 2012)

While waiting for the Spindle to come back I cleaned and painted the Headstock housing.  

 "Billy G"


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 2, 2012)

Excellent Work Bill!!! It's sort of strange the amount of satisfaction a person can get just seeing pictures of machinery being brought back to life, so Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 6, 2012)

The Tailstock is in bad shape. No telling how bad till I get it apart. First up is overnight in the Crockpot.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 6, 2012)

HMMMM tastes like chicken.  :rofl::rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"  :whistle:


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 6, 2012)

What are you  using in the crockpot Billy? Looks kinda tasty....:rofl:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 6, 2012)

Anti Freeze full strength. :rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 10, 2012)

I guess it's time for the proof. You have heard me go on about Crockpot cleaning. Does it work -- YES I added 1 pint of Evapo-Rust to the AF. Now it was time to clean the Tailstock. It was froze solid. Had me worried at this point
Into the pot it went for 48hrs. The next two pics are the after. 
Now we will remove all the paint and buff the ram. Lookin good so far. For some unknown reason the pix posted in reverse order. The first two are after and the bottom two the before???

"Billy G" hew:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 13, 2012)

This is what happens when you get caught up in cleaning and restoration of a machine. Long way to go yet but it's gonna be georgeous. Tailstock is done.

 "Billy G"


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking Good Bill, Can't wait to see it completed and running again!


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 13, 2012)

I've got a 50's Craftsman wood lathe I ought to do that to. It's a nice, indoor kept machine, but it doesn't look new any more. 

That lathe will look new, and with Bill doing it, probably work as new too.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanx guys, the kind words are greatly appreciated. Tony it will run better than new. I am going to add a second longitudinal lead screw for power feed on that axis. I just need to figure out how to run the second lead screw. I am leaning toward a slow speed high torque gear motor I have hanging around that has a variable speed. Time will tell. Lots of things brewing here in the Cave. :lmao: Till the next time keep the chips flowing and be happy.

"Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2012)

Works every time. Years of grime gone overnight. Someday I'll invest in a parts washer but right now it's not needed.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 16, 2012)

is that the before or after picture?


----------



## Uncle Buck (Aug 16, 2012)

Clearly a before shot.......


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2012)

It's the before shot. It is too hot to handle right after taking it out. Will get the after shot shortly.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are after shots, I could have left it longer and all the paint would be removed.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 16, 2012)

and thats just anti freeze on high temperature?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 16, 2012)

I added a pint of Evapo-Rust to this one to see what would happen. High heat overnight. Works even better and in less time. 1 gallon AF and 1 PT -- ER. I will see if this is OK with Aluminum also. I have some old worn out model engines to play with.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmmm, I have an old cast iron bath tub out in the pasture.................I wonder???


----------



## jster1963 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> I added a pint of Evapo-Rust to this one to see what would happen. High heat overnight. Works even better and in less time. 1 gallon AF and 1 PT -- ER. I will see if this is OK with Aluminum also. I have some old worn out model engines to play with.
> 
> "Billy G" :thinking:



This is AWESOME!  I'm doing the exact same restoration.  I'm going to have to wait until spring before I can paint mine:-(  Do you have any smell that comes from the crockpot?  I would like to try this in my basement, but my wife will kill me if I stink up her house  If you want to see how a total AMATURE make mistakes doing what you're doing, check out my restoration.

Thanks in advance........jster1963


----------

